# Steam Crave Aromamizer Classic MTL RTA Atomizer 3.5ml



## Timwis (18/11/21)

Size: 23* 48.8mm
Capacity: 3.5ml
Thread: 510

*Features:*
1. 23mm diameter
2. 3.5ml capacity, top refilling design
3. MTL or RDL vaping
4. Single coil deck, easy to build
5. Adjustable side airflow
6. Customizable air pins: 0.8 mm, 1.0 mm, 1.5 mm, 2.0 mm
7. Deck slotted in chamber
8. Perfect match with Mini Robot tube, Hadron Lite mod and Hadron mini mod


*Each set contain:*
1pc AROMAMIZER CLASSIC MTL RTA (single coil deck and airflow pin 1.0 mm*2 fitted on)
2pc 0.8 mm airflow pin
2pc 1.5 mm airflow pin
2pc 2.0 mm airflow pin
1pc blind air pin
1pc 3.5 ml glass
1pc spare 510 Delrin drip tip
1pc spare bag of o-rings and screws
1pc coil, clapton Ni80, 32 Ga*2+38 Ga, ID 2.5mm, 5 wraps
1pc coil, K-A1, 28 Ga, ID 2.5mm, 7 wraps
1pc Allen key
1pc SteamCrave sticker
1pc Manual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/11/21)

Remove that red o ring and I'll buy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> Remove that red o ring and I'll buy it!


I would be more interested in just the SBS rather than kit with this used with it! looking at the contents graphics it looks like the spare O-rings are 1 set of clear and 1 set of Black!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/11/21)

Definitely, the SBS looks really good, but I want everything I see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (18/11/21)

Ooooooooh that SBS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

